# PSG - Manchester City. 6 aprile 2016, ore 20,45. Tv Premium.



## Tifo'o (4 Aprile 2016)

Sicuramente, insieme alla sfida tutta spagnola, PSG City è la partita più bella. La sfida degli sceicchi si può dire, o anche la sfida dei cugini. Due squadre che grazie ai milioni investiti, dopo 5/6 anni hanno la possibilità di arrivare alle semifinali di Champions. Il PSG ha già vinto la Ligue 1, mentre il City sta cercando di arrivare al 4 posto in Premier ma con West Ham e United, non è per nulla scontato. Guardiola potrebbe rischiare di prendere una squadra da Europa League.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire PSG City su Premium

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Aprile 2016)

C'mon Zlatan


----------



## DannySa (5 Aprile 2016)

Spero Verratti giochi.


----------



## Serginho (6 Aprile 2016)

Spero perdano entrambe


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2016)

Che somaro sto David Luiz


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2016)

Rigore sbagliato da zlatan


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2016)

Rigore sbagliato da Ibra.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2016)

Ma cosa fai Zlatan...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2016)

Mi mandate un messaggi in privato per cortesia


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Aprile 2016)

E' una maledizione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2016)

Che gol se divorato Ibra.


----------



## BB7 (6 Aprile 2016)

Che gol sprecato


----------



## Aragorn (6 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' una maledizione.



No, è che ha già la testa al Milan


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2016)

Wolsburg in vantaggio sul Real per 2-0

Bayern wolsburg city Barca... semifinali


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2016)

Gol del City


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2016)

De Bruyne gol.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2016)

Ma cosa ha fatto sto Asino?


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco che regalo per Ibra 1-1.


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2016)

Ibraaaaa

Che hanno combinato questi asini del City


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2016)

Ma la gente che ci vede in sto Cavani? Fa schifo


----------



## koti (6 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma la gente che ci vede in sto Cavani? Fa schifo


Beh, nel Napoli era un mostro. Al PSG vive sotto l'ombra di Ibra.


----------



## Snake (6 Aprile 2016)

sto Rabiot a me fa scendere il latte alle ginocchia


----------



## Torros (6 Aprile 2016)

Cavani sta giocando bene, certo se lo metti a centrocampo. Semplicemente doveva giocare Lucas..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma la gente che ci vede in sto Cavani? Fa schifo


   
Se schieri Neuer centravanti, vedi che anche lui fa schifo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> sto Rabiot a me fa scendere il latte alle ginocchia


Bene per fare turn over contro gli scappati di casa della Ligue 1, ma in un quarto di Champions non dovrebbe mettere piede in campo. Verratti e Pastore che hanno?


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2016)

Gol Rabiot


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> sto Rabiot a me fa scendere il latte alle ginocchia



Tac !


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2016)

2-1 Rabiot


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2016)

Allora da una parte sono contento passi il PSG dall altra è la dimostrazione che il calcio si fa SOLO con i soldi e un po' mi dispiace


----------



## Aragorn (6 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tac !



Questo forse lo segnava pure Bertolacci


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2016)

Che cesso sto Cavani altro che fuori posizione


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2016)

ragazzi ma cosa domina IBRA ?? quanto è forte ?


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2016)

Che bestia Ibra


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Questo forse lo segnava pure Bertolacci



per me prendeva la traversa , per poi vantarsi che l'ha tirata bene jhaahha


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che bestia Ibra




no ma è impressionante come fa la differenza SEMPRE con la palla tra i piedi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora da una parte sono contento passi il PSG dall altra è la dimostrazione che il calcio si fa SOLO con i soldi e un po' mi dispiace


Se passa il city invece è il trionfo dei poveri


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Se passa il city invece è il trionfo dei poveri



Anche te hai ragione ..


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2016)

Madonna santa, i centrali del Psg sono una roba imbarazzante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2016)

2-2 Fernandinho.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2016)

Gol City

Direi che sono in semifinale


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2016)

ma quanto stanno di Aggregate '?


----------



## LukeLike (6 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma quanto stanno di Aggregate '?



E' la partita dell'andata, stanno 2-2


----------



## Aragorn (6 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma quanto stanno di Aggregate '?



Dovrebbe essere una sorta di 4 a 2 per gli inglesi


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> E' la partita dell'andata, stanno 2-2



 ma va ? hahaha ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere una sorta di 4 a 2 per gli inglesi



Esatto questo intendevo ..


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2016)

Senza Verratti il Psg perde davvero molto... sia in fase di copertura che di costruzione


----------



## Torros (6 Aprile 2016)

arbitraggio cmq scandaloso


----------



## Aragorn (6 Aprile 2016)

Finita


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2016)

*Risultato Finale 2-2

Il Real ha perso 2-0 invece*


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Aprile 2016)

Godo.


----------



## ignaxio (6 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere una sorta di 4 a 2 per gli inglesi



ahhaha ma cosa c'entra!


----------



## Aragorn (6 Aprile 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> ahhaha ma cosa c'entra!



I gol in trasferta valgono doppio, ora la situazione dovrebbe essere 4 a 2 per il City. Se poi a Manchester il PSG dovesse segnare farebbe 4 a 4, passando in quanto la vittoria > pareggio. Se poi, sempre nella gara di ritorno, dovesse segnare anche il City l'aggregate diventerebbe 5 a 4 per i Citizens. Cosa c'è di tanto strano e divertente ?


----------



## Snake (6 Aprile 2016)

a vedere come stanno messe tutte le big gli juventini devono veramente divorarsi le mani, la coppa era alla loro portata.


----------



## Torros (6 Aprile 2016)

tra Ibra, Messi, Di Maria, Ronaldo, Benzema, Neymar non so chi ha fatto più ridere..


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2016)

secondo me vince il bayern la coppa, anche perché rimane l'unica grande... se fosse passata la juventus... ci è andata bene


----------



## juventino (6 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> a vedere come stanno messe tutte le big gli juventini devono veramente divorarsi le mani, la coppa era alla loro portata.



Ci stavo pensando anch'io, ma personalmente credo che il Barça ci avrebbe comunque sconfitto in semi o in finale. Comunque si, mi mangio tremendamente le mani perché non siamo assolutamente inferiori a nessuna delle rimanenti.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Aprile 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ci stavo pensando anch'io, ma personalmente credo che il Barça ci avrebbe comunque sconfitto in semi o in finale. Comunque si, mi mangio tremendamente le mani perché non siamo assolutamente inferiori a nessuna delle rimanenti.



E' solo una partita di andata dai su. Al ritorno il Real asfalta il wolfsburg. Psg-City è più incerta, e il Barcellona alla fine passerà essendo tremendamente più forte delle altre. Bayern nemmeno lo discuto. La juve è sotto Barcellona, Bayern, come qualità tecnica anche sotto il Real, però loro hanno una capra in panchina e non giocano di squadra, e a mio avviso siete alla pari con Psg e City.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> I gol in trasferta valgono doppio, ora la situazione dovrebbe essere 4 a 2 per il City. Se poi a Manchester il PSG dovesse segnare farebbe 4 a 4, passando in quanto la vittoria > pareggio. Se poi, sempre nella gara di ritorno, dovesse segnare anche il City l'aggregate diventerebbe 5 a 4 per i Citizens. Cosa c'è di tanto strano e divertente ?



Si prende in esame solo un gol di quelli fatto/i in trasferta. Se io per dire ne faccio 3 fuori casa mica poi sto con un vantaggio di 6 gol. Ragionamento sbagliatissimo. Al ritorno il Psg passa se vince o pareggia 3-3, stessa situazione di Juve Bayern. Punto


----------



## Aragorn (7 Aprile 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ragionamento sbagliatissimo.



Talmente sbagliato che se applicato in caso di 3 a 3 all' Etihad Stadium darebbe un ipotetico 8 a 7 per i parigini, che guarda caso è la stessa cosa che dire "in caso di doppio pareggio passa la squadra che fa più gol in trasferta".


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2016)

Il PSG ieri sera è mancato di cattiveria, sia davanti che dietro. Ed è stata castigata come spesso accade nel calcio. Al ritorno ha tutte le carte in regola per passare il turno, certo deve esser più cinica. I due gol concessi sono leggerezze inamissibili a questi livelli, cosi come la poca cattiveria sotto porta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Talmente sbagliato che se applicato in caso di 3 a 3 all' Etihad Stadium darebbe un ipotetico 8 a 7 per i parigini, che guarda caso è la stessa cosa che dire "in caso di doppio pareggio passa la squadra che fa più gol in trasferta".



si come dici tu funziona sempre il calcolo, è ovvio..ma non fai una fatica bestiale a valutare il doppio i gol fuori e solo con valore di uno quelli in casa e poi a mettere assieme tutto, a me verrebbe la confusione in testa clamorosa...io ho sempre fatto finta che i gol fatti valessero sempre uno sia in casa che in trasferta, poi se per caso fossero in parità allora vai a vedere chi ha fatto più gol in trasferta, senza farli valere il doppio che altrimenti mi fai esplodere il cervello


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il PSG ieri sera è mancato di cattiveria, sia davanti che dietro. Ed è stata castigata come spesso accade nel calcio. Al ritorno ha tutte le carte in regola per passare il turno, certo deve esser più cinica. I due gol concessi sono leggerezze inamissibili a questi livelli, cosi come la poca cattiveria sotto porta.



Non giocava contro il Deportivo Lapislazzuli eh...



Aragorn ha scritto:


> Talmente sbagliato che se applicato in caso di 3 a 3 all' Etihad Stadium darebbe un ipotetico 8 a 7 per i parigini, che guarda caso è la stessa cosa che dire "in caso di doppio pareggio passa la squadra che fa più gol in trasferta".



8 a 7? Sei libero di contare i gol in trasferta come vuoi ma cosi si crea un caos incredibile, basta dire che se finisce 3-3 all'Etihad passa il Psg perchè il gol in trasferta vale doppio ma mica si aggiunge al punteggio parziale finale


----------



## Aragorn (7 Aprile 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non giocava contro il Deportivo Lapislazzuli eh...
> 
> 
> 
> 8 a 7? Sei libero di contare i gol in trasferta come vuoi ma cosi si crea un caos incredibile, basta dire che se finisce 3-3 all'Etihad passa il Psg perchè il gol in trasferta vale doppio ma mica si aggiunge al punteggio parziale finale



E chi ha mai detto che questo diventa il risultato finale e ufficiale ? Lollo mi aveva chiesto com'era il risultato stando alla regola dei gol fuori casa, e io gli ho detto che teoricamente equivaleva a un 4 a 2. Se gli avessi recitato la solita formulina "in caso di doppio pareggio vince la squadra che segna più gol in trasferta e bla bla" avrei sì risparmiato tempo ma non avrei risposto correttamente alla sua curiosità. Sinceramente raga non so più come spiegarmi


----------



## ignaxio (7 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> I gol in trasferta valgono doppio, ora la situazione dovrebbe essere 4 a 2 per il City. Se poi a Manchester il PSG dovesse segnare farebbe 4 a 4, passando in quanto la vittoria > pareggio. Se poi, sempre nella gara di ritorno, dovesse segnare anche il City l'aggregate diventerebbe 5 a 4 per i Citizens. Cosa c'è di tanto strano e divertente ?



MA VA.. Squadra A vs. Squadra B se all'andata finisce 3-2 in casa per A. e in trasferta finisce 0-0 secondo questo ragionamento risulta
Andata 3-4 aggregate, ritorno 0-0 e passa la squadra B. Sbagliato.

I gol in trasferta valgono doppio solo in caso di pareggio.

Ditemi se è sbagliato.


----------



## ignaxio (7 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si come dici tu funziona sempre il calcolo, è ovvio..ma non fai una fatica bestiale a valutare il doppio i gol fuori e solo con valore di uno quelli in casa e poi a mettere assieme tutto, a me verrebbe la confusione in testa clamorosa...io ho sempre fatto finta che i gol fatti valessero sempre uno sia in casa che in trasferta, poi se per caso fossero in parità allora vai a vedere chi ha fatto più gol in trasferta, senza farli valere il doppio che altrimenti mi fai esplodere il cervello



come ho spiegato con un esempio semplice il calcolo non funziona sempre


----------



## Aragorn (7 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> I gol in trasferta valgono doppio, ora la situazione dovrebbe essere 4 a 2 per il City. Se poi a Manchester il PSG dovesse segnare farebbe 4 a 4, *passando in quanto la vittoria > pareggio*. Se poi, sempre nella gara di ritorno, dovesse segnare anche il City l'aggregate diventerebbe 5 a 4 per i Citizens. Cosa c'è di tanto strano e divertente ?





ignaxio ha scritto:


> MA VA.. Squadra A vs. Squadra B se all'andata finisce 3-2 in casa per A. e in trasferta finisce 0-0 secondo questo ragionamento risulta
> Andata 3-4 aggregate, ritorno 0-0 e passa la squadra B. Sbagliato.
> 
> *I gol in trasferta valgono doppio solo in caso di pareggio.*
> ...



Sentite, se avete voglia di fare polemica ditelo subito così vi do direttamente ragione e la finiamo lì


----------



## ignaxio (7 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Sentite, se avete voglia di fare polemica ditelo subito così vi do direttamente ragione e la finiamo lì



non si tratta di voler avere ragione.. io ho fatto un esempio pratico per chiarire la regole


----------



## ignaxio (7 Aprile 2016)

Dal sito uefa:
• Gol in trasferta: *Se il risultato è in pareggio *al termine dei normali minuti di gioco dopo le sfide di andata e ritorno,
la squadra che ha segnato più gol in trasferta accederà al turno successivo.

http://it.uefa.com/printoutfiles/competitions/ucl/2012/i/i_08_md.pdf


----------



## Aragorn (7 Aprile 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> non si tratta di voler avere ragione.. io ho fatto un esempio pratico per chiarire la regole



Esattamente come avevo fatto io, specificando per l'appunto che se il PSG vincesse 1 a 0 a Manchester passerebbe in quanto la vittoria avrebbe più valore del pareggio dell'andata. Se invece il City pareggiasse 1 a 1 le cose cambierebbero e si tornerebbe alla regola dei gol fuori casa. Continuo dunque a non capire quale sia il problema.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> MA VA.. Squadra A vs. Squadra B se all'andata finisce 3-2 in casa per A. e in trasferta finisce 0-0 secondo questo ragionamento risulta
> Andata 3-4 aggregate, ritorno 0-0 e passa la squadra B. Sbagliato.
> 
> I gol in trasferta valgono doppio solo in caso di pareggio.
> ...



esatto..hai ragione te


----------

